# It's EASY! to know the rider's destination.



## fred

The reason we wish not to take some rides... is the pay of course. We can drive a client on a 45 minute ride to a suburb for $20 bucks, knowing no one will ride back. By the time you're back to the hotspot 2 hours later, you averaged $10/hr minus gas and 20% Uber commission, you made $5/hr. How do you solve this? EASY. You call the rider and ask them what their final destination is. Or you can say something like.... I don't drive to these certain suburbs. This will let Uber execs know that a surcharge to those areas is needed to make them worthwhile for drivers. And yes. Don't take those rides. Let them take a cab and pay 3 times the amount. Maybe after a while when you make that call, a nice additional $20 tip will be offerred to you over the phone to make it worth your while.


----------



## NightRider

How exactly do you approach this? You obviously accept the ping (otherwise you wouldn't be able to call them). Then you ask them what their destination is, and if it's out of your way and you decide not worth it, do you just cancel the ride? Is it a cancel, don't charge passenger? Is this something we can do without risking trouble from uber?


----------



## fred

NightRider said:


> How exactly do you approach this? You obviously accept the ping (otherwise you wouldn't be able to call them). Then you ask them what their destination is, and if it's out of your way and you decide not worth it, do you just cancel the ride? Is it a cancel, don't charge passenger? Is this something we can do without risking trouble from uber?


Yes, that's exsactly how you do it. Remember, Uber sells themselves as a software connection provider, not as an employer, otherwise they will be shut down immediately since neither Drivers or vehicles function on commercial licensing (CDL license or Livery plates). We are the Boss, not them. It's our vehicle and our choice to do a ride or not. We just pay them a comission for the use of their software. That's it. But they scare Drivers making us think otherwise. If they suggest being our employer and telling us who to pick up or not, then the independent contractor scenario goes out the window and their operation will be shut down immediately. Their licensing loophole depends entirely on that premise. And save their email responses when they suggest otherwise. It's great evidence in a lawsuit.


----------



## Sydney Uber

fred said:


> Yes, that's exsactly how you do it. Remember, Uber sells themselves as a software connection provider, not as an employer, otherwise they will be shut down immediately since neither Drivers or vehicles function on commercial licensing (CDL license or Livery plates). We are the Boss, not them. It's our vehicle and our choice to do a ride or not. We just pay them a comission for the use of their software. That's it. But they scare Drivers making us think otherwise. If they suggest being our employer and telling us who to pick up or not, then the independent contractor scenario goes out the window and their operation will be shut down immediately. Their licensing loophole depends entirely on that premise. And save their email responses when they suggest otherwise. It's great evidence in a lawsuit.


I always thought the true definition of rideshare was a driver taking other riders who happen to be heading the DRIVER'S way.

The riders pitch in and pay a amount.

By calling a rider, asking for a destination then cancelling, you are doing UBER a huge favour of asserting that UBERX is rideshare, only taking riders that are convenient to you.

If they employed destinations with their job offers, sure there will be a lot of cherry picking, drivers would save a lot of wear and tear. Riders would get fitter when they get knocked 10 times for a silly short ride. But most importantly UBERX would not be seen a unlicensed taxi service.


----------



## fred

Uber's overall political picture and poise is truly not on my agenda. As a Driver, my concern is bringing food to my family's table. How my actions affect Uber as a software corporation are not my primary concern. We are a rideshare service and that's the loop hole. But if you decline to take a ride and that rider complains, you get reprimanded, proving thus that Uber is almost ackowledging an employer/ employee relationship and therefore opening themselves for an important lawsuit.


----------



## NightRider

Sydney Uber said:


> I always thought the true definition of rideshare was a driver taking other riders who happen to be heading the DRIVER'S way.
> 
> The riders pitch in and pay a amount.
> 
> By calling a rider, asking for a destination then cancelling, you are doing UBER a huge favour of asserting that UBERX is rideshare, only taking riders that are convenient to you.
> 
> If they employed destinations with their job offers, sure there will be a lot of cherry picking, drivers would save a lot of wear and tear. Riders would get fitter when they get knocked 10 times for a silly short ride. But most importantly UBERX would not be seen a unlicensed taxi service.





fred said:


> Uber's overall political picture and poise is truly not on my agenda. As a Driver, my concern is bringing food to my family's table. How my actions affect Uber as a software corporation are not my primary concern. We are a rideshare service and that's the loop hole. But if you decline to take a ride and that rider complains, you get reprimanded, proving thus that Uber is almost ackowledging an employer/ employee relationship and therefore opening themselves for an important lawsuit.


These are interesting points. Yet, they seem to be going out of their way to set it up so that we DON'T know a rider's destination in advance of picking them up. They went so far as to disable the ability that was just there a few days ago, where if a rider entered their destination you could see it in the app before picking them up. Hmmmm...


----------



## Guber

This is all about ride sharing. Uber does not allow drivers to see final destination. We have to know the final destination point so we know whether it's worth to pick up a passenger unfortunately.


----------



## fred

NightRider said:


> These are interesting points. Yet, they seem to be going out of their way to set it up so that we DON'T know a rider's destination in advance of picking them up. They went so far as to disable the ability that was just there a few days ago, where if a rider entered their destination you could see it in the app before picking them up. Hmmmm...


The reason is that it was finally working as it should. And that is RIDESHARE. It turned out not to be convenient for Uber. Say your ready to head home. You get a ping going final destination close to home. That's it. Done deal right. Wrong. Uber wants you to head away from home to consider a trip back closer to home and so on and so forth. They just want you to make more money, thus making them more money.


----------



## GordonShumway

Ill admit myself I have cherry picked my rides as well. Especially if I know I have to drive for a while to get to the riders location. From experience,I have had those rides where the rider will be in another city far away and you end up taking them just around the corner or just to the near by liquor store.


----------



## BOSsMAn

I certainly wish there was a way to know the address beforehand. 

While I think there is some validity to your legal arguments, I think you are risking deactivation by continuing this practice. As a customer, I would not like it if I got a call from you asking where I was going and have you cancel on me if you don't like the answer. While Uber customer service can be quite incompetent, it wouldn't surprise me if they can/do track complaints about you. Three or four 'he called, asked my destination, then cancelled' emails to customer service might get you deactivated. 

You are right that UberX is really not 'ridesharing'. Their lawyers simply invented the term to get around the fact that they are essentially a ********* service with an app and a billion dollars. We are not 'sharing a ride' with our customers. They request a ride, we drive to their house, take them exactly where they want to go, and are paid for it. We are no more 'sharing a ride' then we are 'sharing a flight' with the pilots on the plane.


----------



## Emmes

Many of my riders will tell me when they get in the car that they're going here or there .. if it's 20+ min away from wherever I am. I've never turned down a ride after hitting accept .. and I probably never will. I see it like this - I signed up for this, no one forced me to use my vehicle (and all that implies), so wherever my rider wants to go, I'll go. I think when you start "cherry picking" each and every ride and only taking those that make the most money, you're setting yourself up for deactivation .. as it should be. If you want to pick and choose, then start your own company and make your own rules .. don't bend UBERs. Knowing something is (clearly) against the rules and doing it anyway until you get caught doesn't make it right. Just makes you a POS. But hey, carry on .. there are plenty of drivers out there just waiting for an opportunity to cash in on more fares.

Sure, I've been sent 20-30 min away from my original area, but 9 times out of 10, I've been able to pick up a ride back. Not always, but often. It's the nature of the beast. Unless you have a dispatcher, you're not always going to get that load home.

The only time I call my riders is (1) if the address seems to be somewhere it shouldn't, and (2) after waiting several minutes upon arrival and they haven't shown up yet. I hear some Uber drivers call their riders every time they get pinged to make sure they have the right address before heading that way. The phone provided by Uber is sub-par at best regarding the navigation, but for an Android user like myself, it's all I have. I take my personal phone and use it when the rider doesn't pre-load the destination address .. or the rider will guide me to the destination. Either way, it works for me.


----------



## Chip Dawg

Emmes said:


> Many of my riders will tell me when they get in the car that they're going here or there .. if it's 20+ min away from wherever I am. I've never turned down a ride after hitting accept .. and I probably never will. I see it like this - I signed up for this, no one forced me to use my vehicle (and all that implies), so wherever my rider wants to go, I'll go. I think when you start "cherry picking" each and every ride and only taking those that make the most money, you're setting yourself up for deactivation .. as it should be. If you want to pick and choose, then start your own company and make your own rules .. don't bend UBERs. Knowing something is (clearly) against the rules and doing it anyway until you get caught doesn't make it right. Just makes you a POS. But hey, carry on .. there are plenty of drivers out there just waiting for an opportunity to cash in on more fares.
> 
> Sure, I've been sent 20-30 min away from my original area, but 9 times out of 10, I've been able to pick up a ride back. Not always, but often. It's the nature of the beast. Unless you have a dispatcher, you're not always going to get that load home.
> 
> The only time I call my riders is (1) if the address seems to be somewhere it shouldn't, and (2) after waiting several minutes upon arrival and they haven't shown up yet. I hear some Uber drivers call their riders every time they get pinged to make sure they have the right address before heading that way. The phone provided by Uber is sub-par at best regarding the navigation, but for an Android user like myself, it's all I have. I take my personal phone and use it when the rider doesn't pre-load the destination address .. or the rider will guide me to the destination. Either way, it works for me.


Riders cherry pick also. If they don't like your race or sex they can hit cancel within five minutes without penalty. Should those riders have their accounts yanked? It goes both ways.


----------



## Emmes

I wonder how both compare to one another.


----------



## Mindy

I don't cherry pick based upon distance, per say, but I will admit this: I've accepted, seen that the destination was in a particularly poor neighborhood on Chicago's (dangerous) West Side, and then cancelled the ride. Was it bogus of me? Perhaps. But it's not a chance I'm willing to take, not at 9:50pm when I go home around 10:15..._too dangerous. _Perhaps that's inherent in ride-sharing and I should've sucked it up and rolled the dice, but, I wasn't comfortable. So, I didn't. Just my two cents.


----------



## Emmes

Same here .. I won't intentionally put myself in harms way, but I'm also not naive to think there is no danger to driving for UBER.


----------



## fred

BOSsMAn said:


> I certainly wish there was a way to know the address beforehand.
> 
> While I think there is some validity to your legal arguments, I think you are risking deactivation by continuing this practice. As a customer, I would not like it if I got a call from you asking where I was going and have you cancel on me if you don't like the answer. While Uber customer service can be quite incompetent, it wouldn't surprise me if they can/do track complaints about you. Three or four 'he called, asked my destination, then cancelled' emails to customer service might get you deactivated.
> 
> You are right that UberX is really not 'ridesharing'. Their lawyers simply invented the term to get around the fact that they are essentially a ********* service with an app and a billion dollars. We are not 'sharing a ride' with our customers. They request a ride, we drive to their house, take them exactly where they want to go, and are paid for it. We are now more 'sharing a ride' then we are 'sharing a flight' with the pilots on the plane.


There is at least 2 other companies in my area which provide the same service as Uber and with time I am certain more will pop up. If I get deactivated then I'll just transfer. Not before asking for a written reason and making sure that reason does not pertain to an employer/ employee relationship. If so, then just take that response to a cab mogul and help draft all the lawsuit paperwork. Again, we are not employees, we're independent contractors. If all else fails, I'll just go through all the cabbie courses and paperwork. (A week at a local community college) get licensed and make more money for doing the same thing.


----------



## fred

Emmes said:


> Many of my riders will tell me when they get in the car that they're going here or there .. if it's 20+ min away from wherever I am. I've never turned down a ride after hitting accept .. and I probably never will. I see it like this - I signed up for this, no one forced me to use my vehicle (and all that implies), so wherever my rider wants to go, I'll go. I think when you start "cherry picking" each and every ride and only taking those that make the most money, you're setting yourself up for deactivation .. as it should be. If you want to pick and choose, then start your own company and make your own rules .. don't bend UBERs. Knowing something is (clearly) against the rules and doing it anyway until you get caught doesn't make it right. Just makes you a POS. But hey, carry on .. there are plenty of drivers out there just waiting for an opportunity to cash in on more fares.
> 
> Sure, I've been sent 20-30 min away from my original area, but 9 times out of 10, I've been able to pick up a ride back. Not always, but often. It's the nature of the beast. Unless you have a dispatcher, you're not always going to get that load home.
> 
> The only time I call my riders is (1) if the address seems to be somewhere it shouldn't, and (2) after waiting several minutes upon arrival and they haven't shown up yet. I hear some Uber drivers call their riders every time they get pinged to make sure they have the right address before heading that way. The phone provided by Uber is sub-par at best regarding the navigation, but for an Android user like myself, it's all I have. I take my personal phone and use it when the rider doesn't pre-load the destination address .. or the rider will guide me to the destination. Either way, it works for me.


We are not talking about the rides that have another ride back. We're obviously talking about rides that invest an hour and a half and no ride is coming back from that suburb. Read the post.


----------



## fred

No


Mindy said:


> I don't cherry pick based upon distance, per say, but I will admit this: I've accepted, seen that the destination was in a particularly poor neighborhood on Chicago's (dangerous) West Side, and then cancelled the ride. Was it bogus of me? Perhaps. But it's not a chance I'm willing to take, not at 9:50pm when I go home around 10:15..._too dangerous. _Perhaps that's inherent in ride-sharing and I should've sucked it up and rolled the dice, but, I wasn't comfortable. So, I didn't. Just my two cents.


No. You're doing the right thing. It's your choice. Uber is not our Boss. We are. They are just a software company.


----------



## KrisThuy

NightRider said:


> How exactly do you approach this? You obviously accept the ping (otherwise you wouldn't be able to call them). Then you ask them what their destination is, and if it's out of your way and you decide not worth it, do you just cancel the ride? Is it a cancel, don't charge passenger? Is this something we can do without risking trouble from uber?


youll risk ur rating doing this
when riders get a call and asked where their going, and then they get canceled after telling their distination, they will have ur record in their screen, they might screenshot it and send to uber


----------



## Sean O'Gorman

As they should. If you want to give taxi-level customer service, go drive a taxi.


----------



## GordonShumway

Emmes said:


> Many of my riders will tell me when they get in the car that they're going here or there .. if it's 20+ min away from wherever I am. I've never turned down a ride after hitting accept .. and I probably never will. I see it like this - I signed up for this, no one forced me to use my vehicle (and all that implies), so wherever my rider wants to go, I'll go. I think when you start "cherry picking" each and every ride and only taking those that make the most money, you're setting yourself up for deactivation .. as it should be. If you want to pick and choose, then start your own company and make your own rules .. don't bend UBERs. Knowing something is (clearly) against the rules and doing it anyway until you get caught doesn't make it right. Just makes you a POS. But hey, carry on .. there are plenty of drivers out there just waiting for an opportunity to cash in on more fares.
> 
> Sure, I've been sent 20-30 min away from my original area, but 9 times out of 10, I've been able to pick up a ride back. Not always, but often. It's the nature of the beast. Unless you have a dispatcher, you're not always going to get that load home.
> 
> The only time I call my riders is (1) if the address seems to be somewhere it shouldn't, and (2) after waiting several minutes upon arrival and they haven't shown up yet. I hear some Uber drivers call their riders every time they get pinged to make sure they have the right address before heading that way. The phone provided by Uber is sub-par at best regarding the navigation, but for an Android user like myself, it's all I have. I take my personal phone and use it when the rider doesn't pre-load the destination address .. or the rider will guide me to the destination. Either way, it works for me.


If the riders can cherry pick the drivers,then why shouldn't you be able to do the same?? I have had riders call me to ask me if I am going to get there soon. I give them an honest estimate of how long I will take. Sometimes they do not like it and cancel. Or if my estimate is off,they might cancel as well. Usually if the rider is far away,I call anyway because the uber app sometimes will do stupid things. I ask them to confirm the address uber sent and if they know where they are heading towards. If it is a short ride,I tell them it will be a while either because I have to get gas or one of my tires is low on air or some other reason I may come up with. In the area I drive in, most of my customers are pretty snobby so they do not want to wait. Works out for me and them and it gives some eager newbie driver a chance to get a taste of the dirty action like I did when I started.


----------



## BOSsMAn

fred said:


> There is at least 2 other companies in my area which provide the same service as Uber and with time I am certain more will pop up. If I get deactivated then I'll just transfer. Not before asking for a written reason and making sure that reason does not pertain to an employer/ employee relationship. If so, then just take that response to a cab mogul and help draft all the lawsuit paperwork. Again, we are not employees, we're independent contractors. If all else fails, I'll just go through all the cabbie courses and paperwork. (A week at a local community college) get licensed and make more money for doing the same thing.


The laws on independent contractors is fluid, and it will be very interesting to see how the various lawsuits go. But independent contractors can still be given pretty rigid rules. Many limo drivers are independent contractors. If they tell their boss they will only do certain rides at certain hours, they can absolutely be fired. FedEx Ground drivers can't pick and choose which packages they will deliver. Uber's practices may well be declared illegal, but don't expect your deactivation to be the catalyst.

However, if you don't mind the risk of deactivation, I say cherry pick as much as you can get away with. If you can make more as a taxi driver, than that is a good option, as well.


----------



## Emmes

fred said:


> We are not talking about the rides that have another ride back. We're obviously talking about rides that invest an hour and a half and no ride is coming back from that suburb. Read the post.


I read the post, Fred. If you continue to cancel the rides (esp after calling the rider), they're going to start complaining to Uber and then you'll be working for one of those other companies you talked about. Of course, once you start doing the same thing with them, they'll drop you as well.

In a perfect world, Fred, we'd all get everything we want with every job we have. Pick your battles. If this one is important to you, then do whatever you need to do.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

BOSsMAn said:


> ... FedEx Ground drivers can't pick and choose which packages they will deliver. ...


I am not sure that I would have used the FedEx example, considering that I believe FedEx suffered a court loss lately, that may lead the Ground drivers to be considered employees.


----------



## fred

KrisThuy said:


> youll risk ur rating doing this
> when riders get a call and asked where their going, and then they get canceled after telling their distination, they will have ur record in their screen, they might screenshot it and send to uber


That is sad. OMG... well... I'll let you guys know when Uber deactivates me.


----------



## fred

Emmes said:


> I read the post, Fred. If you continue to cancel the rides (esp after calling the rider), they're going to start complaining to Uber and then you'll be working for one of those other companies you talked about. Of course, once you start doing the same thing with them, they'll drop you as well.
> 
> In a perfect world, Fred, we'd all get everything we want with every job we have. Pick your battles. If this one is important to you, then do whatever you need to do.


Ok then do everything Uber assings you to do. Because it is definitely clear you have no say in rate changes or fares or opting out clients. Don't be the perfect employee please (no questions, follow instructions) they'll just serve you what they want. You're offering twice the quality of service of a cab for less than half the price. Do you think that's fair? Did you approve the rate change for example? No you didn't. Neither did I, or any of our fellow driver's, yet it's directly affecting your income. Picking my clients is only a way to counteract that rate change. That's all.


----------



## Emmes

I DO have a say! I can say, "I'm not driving for Uber anymore". 

Picking battles isn't the same thing as being a "mindless drone". By the same token, retaliating because you feel you're being treated unfairly doesn't = punishing someone who has NOTHING to do with your hurt butt. It will only serve to get you removed from the system. It's better to make it YOUR decision than theirs.

If you think doing the WRONG thing will get the RIGHT result, you're mistaken.

As for the riders cherry picking their drivers .. it's the nature of the beast, unfortunately. Just like a restaurant. You might know the customer is wrong, but in order to be successful, you have to make them happy. Not all of them will BE happy, but the goal is to make money. You won't make money by pissing off your bread and butter.


----------



## driveLA

I find the way some of you drivers cherry pick rides to be rather tacky. 

Calling the rider beforehand for anything is just tacky to me period. 

The only thing I use to "choose" rides. Is the riders rating and how many minutes it will take for the pick up. If that. 

I don't know why that isn't sufficient for some of you. 

Sometimes you'll get less than ideal rides profitwise. So what. It's part of the job. It really just balances out if you drive/work smart. It's really more work to be pulling some of the tricks I read some of you guys do. Why would I want to call every rider and waste even more time. 

A lot of you guys seem like you're chasing nickels and dimes 
and not really taking any kind of pride in your work. 

I know uber has its flaws but some of the stuff I read on here is really tacky.


----------



## fred

BOSsMAn said:


> The laws on independent contractors is fluid, and it will be very interesting to see how the various lawsuits go. But independent contractors can still be given pretty rigid rules. Many limo drivers are independent contractors. If they tell their boss they will only do certain rides at certain hours, they can absolutely be fired. FedEx Ground drivers can't pick and choose which packages they will deliver. Uber's practices may well be declared illegal, but don't expect your deactivation to be the catalyst.
> 
> However, if you don't mind the risk of deactivation, I say cherry pick as much as you can get away with. If you can make more as a taxi driver, than that is a good option, as well.


If the limo driver were the owner of the limo he drives I'm certain he would not get fired. That's just it my friends. We own the limos we drive.


----------



## fred

driveLA said:


> I find the way some of you drivers cherry pick rides to be rather tacky.
> 
> Calling the rider beforehand for anything is just tacky to me period.
> 
> The only thing I use to "choose" rides. Is the riders rating and how many minutes it will take for the pick up. If that.
> 
> I don't know why that isn't sufficient for some of you.
> 
> Sometimes you'll get less than ideal rides profitwise. So what. It's part of the job. It really just balances out if you drive/work smart. It's really more work to be pulling some of the tricks I read some of you guys do. Why would I want to call every rider and waste even more time.
> 
> A lot of you guys seem like you're chasing nickels and dimes
> and not really taking any kind of pride in your work.
> 
> I know uber has its flaws but some of the stuff I read on here is really tacky.


This is a discussion forum. And it is under the complaints section. I understand if you find it to be in bad taste. However, it does strike me particularly in a curious fashion that a satisfied, hard working Uber driver would even cross their mind to inter themselves into a COMPLAINTS SECTION FORUM. Unless of course, they themselves were under the Uber administrative, or marketing department. I certainly didn't research any Uber forums, much less, complaints section when I was satisfied with the rates.


----------



## Ubermon

Yeah 2 wrongs don't make a right, but who's to say what is the right/wrong way to Uber? Uber itself? You mean the company slashing rates to the detriment of its drivers, the firm that's intent on continuing to operate in countries where it's ruled illegal, conducts Operation Slog, and the company that insists on calling it's drivers partners and not employees? Why is it we view Uber's actions positively because it's trying to grow it's business.. but dump on the drivers who are taking Uber's cue. Uber=aggressive actions, drivers=questionable actions?


----------



## BOSsMAn

fred said:


> If the limo driver were the owner of the limo he drives I'm certain he would not get fired. That's just it my friends. We own the limos we drive.


But it also does not mean that the limo company has to continue to work with said driver. Companies tend to have a lot of leeway in when/how/why they stop working with their independent contractors.


----------



## fred

It's just Uber employees (not partners, hahaha) sneaking incognito into our forum if you ask me brother, cause no other reasonable driver can vomit so much loyal crap out of their pie hole.


----------



## driveLA

fred said:


> This is a discussion forum. And it is under the complaints section. I understand if you find it to be in bad taste. However, it does strike me particularly in a curious fashion that a satisfied, hard working Uber driver would even cross their mind to inter themselves into a COMPLAINTS SECTION FORUM. Unless of course, they themselves were under the Uber administrative, or marketing department. I certainly didn't research any Uber forums, much less, complaints section when I was satisfied with the rates.


Lol by your logic you should be offering your "tips" in the tips section. This thread doesn't qualify as a complaint.

A lot of you seem like you wouldn't be satisfied working for anyone honestly. Or maybe are just not used to being independent contractors. I don't know.

I just don't see the point in engaging in these tacky shortcuts that there really isn't any proof that they are improving your productivity.

Working like some of you do would just stress me out or make me hate the job more.

Sometimes I'll accept what seems to be a less than ideal ride but it turns out to be good in the bigger picture.

You just don't know with the nature of this job. You're probably hurting your bottomline and missing out on opportunities more by employing your tactics than if you just worked the process as intended.

Not to mention uber making the app less user friendly for the drivers because a lot of you are taking shortcuts that are actually counterproductive.

You guys can't seem to look at the big picture.


----------



## Emmes

I do NOT condone sabotaging a competitor because you're business self-esteem


driveLA said:


> Lol by your logic you should be offering your "tips" in the tips section. This thread doesn't qualify as a complaint.
> 
> A lot of you seem like you wouldn't be satisfied working for anyone honestly. Or maybe are just not used to being independent contractors. I don't know.
> 
> I just don't see the point in engaging in these tacky shortcuts that there really isn't any proof that they are improving your productivity.
> 
> Working like some of you do would just stress me out or make me hate the job more.
> 
> Sometimes I'll accept what seems to be a less than ideal ride but it turns out to be good in the bigger picture.
> 
> You just don't know with the nature of this job. You're probably hurting your bottomline and missing out on opportunities more by employing your tactics than if you just worked the process as intended.
> 
> Not to mention uber making the app less user friendly for the drivers because a lot of you are taking shortcuts that are actually counterproductive.
> 
> You guys can't seem to look at the big picture.


AMEN BROTHER! Some people enjoy being miserable and trying to take as many others with them as they can. Some spend more time trying to figure out how they're being "screwed over"(because everyone screws them over) instead of trying to be part of the solution (not to be confused with retaliation). If you spend that much energy trying to make the best of any given situation, you'd see it's not as bad as you made it out to be .. and neither is life. That said .. some will never "get it", no matter how much you try to get through to them.


----------



## Allaffair

I agree for sure! I know what I signed up for and I won't reject a ride after accepting it, it's not fair to the rider. 
BUT I will start strategizing my work sessions to maximize my profits... Period.

That may mean a logging off until I am in desired areas to work. Or just surge areas time


----------



## Ubermon

"Oh ye of little faith" is essentially what your saying. But unless you have some insider knowledge, your "big picture" is about as accurate as any other Uberpeople member.

The kool-aid drivel is a bit insulting when it flies in the face of firsthand experience. No, driving 20 mins to a dead zone for a $5 fare only to drive 20 mins back and miss surges doesn't help me or uber. No, there isn't an endless pool of car owners with squeaky clean backgrounds willing to destroy their car for peanuts while tolerating drunkards and ******bags. No, your math doesn't work Uber.. please rollback last rate cut.

It seems to me Uber is spending more time handicapping it's drivers and no time addressing their grievances (no, there isn't a macro reply for my issue, give me a human). I find it incredible they are moving so swiftly to thwart "bad" behavior, punishing ALL drivers, and releasing absolutely no communication to us about these app changes. And Uber drivers not reading reddit or uberpeople? They must be scratching their heads at steadily losing functionality with no explanation. What's a driver to think of Uber?

If there exists a toxic environment, we all know why and who's at fault. And if Uber's reaction to signs of problems (strikes, letters, emails, etc) is denial or indifference, then I say Uber On to drivers counteracting these changes. Seems to be the only thing getting Uber's attention!


----------



## cybertec69

What you people are discussing here is against the law in NYC and NY state for that matter. As a licensed taxi driver you have agreed to take any customer that dispatches your car or jumps in your car "yellow taxi" to take them where they need to go, regardless of the distance and destination, the passenger can file a complaint with the TLC commission. There is a reason with any dispatch black car company in NYC that the driver is not told of where the passenger is going until he/she gets the job. This is what you signed up for, what I do if I realize the passenger is just too far away, I accept the call and cancel immediately, so the person has a chance to dispatch another car ASAP, these are people like you and me you are picking up.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman

I once had a rider who just came from NY, and he told me that whenever he'd street hail a cab for a short trip, when asked where he's going he would say "hang oin, let me get in", hop in the car, and then give the destination, specifically to avoid being passed up for not being a more lucrative trip.


----------



## Sydney Uber

driveLA said:


> Lol by your logic you should be offering your "tips" in the tips section. This thread doesn't qualify as a complaint.
> 
> A lot of you seem like you wouldn't be satisfied working for anyone honestly. Or maybe are just not used to being independent contractors. I don't know.
> 
> I just don't see the point in engaging in these tacky shortcuts that there really isn't any proof that they are improving your productivity.
> 
> Working like some of you do would just stress me out or make me hate the job more.
> 
> Sometimes I'll accept what seems to be a less than ideal ride but it turns out to be good in the bigger picture.
> 
> You just don't know with the nature of this job. You're probably hurting your bottomline and missing out on opportunities more by employing your tactics than if you just worked the process as intended.
> 
> Not to mention uber making the app less user friendly for the drivers because a lot of you are taking shortcuts that are actually counterproductive.
> 
> You guys can't seem to look at the big picture.


Define Rideshare?

The driver has a preferred route or destination, and makes seats in his car available. Uber calls it Rideshare, they should stick with that and not expect Rideshare drivers to be happy earning less, working harder, whilst offering Taxi/Limo service.


----------



## driveLA

Allaffair said:


> I agree for sure! I know what I signed up for and I won't reject a ride after accepting it, it's not fair to the rider.
> BUT I will start strategizing my work sessions to maximize my profits... Period.
> 
> That may mean a logging off until I am in desired areas to work. Or just surge areas time


exactly!

i've found that this game is about working smart not about employing tacky methods to chase the immediate nickel and dime.

i can't say i'm excited about the rate cuts. im just as concerned as everybody else how things turn out.

but no way am i going to start doing what some of these drivers are doing. they are hurting us, the riders, and themselves in the long run.


----------



## driveLA

Sydney Uber said:


> Define Rideshare?
> 
> The driver has a preferred route or destination, and makes seats in his car available. Uber calls it Rideshare, they should stick with that and not expect Rideshare drivers to be happy earning less, working harder, whilst offering Taxi/Limo service.


im pretty sure you're smart enough to know at this point uber is a business regardless of whether anybody wants to define it as a rideshare service or not. it's clearly not.

and on the flipside, if this actually was a rideshare service, you wouldn't be making the type of money you are making.

there is definitely a concept of how uber is supposed to work for the benefit of all involved and cancelling on riders because you think (not know) that the ride won't be profitable or calling them only to cancel is not part of the deal.


----------



## Ez-Russ

Emmes said:


> Many of my riders will tell me when they get in the car that they're going here or there .. if it's 20+ min away from wherever I am. I've never turned down a ride after hitting accept .. and I probably never will. I see it like this - I signed up for this, no one forced me to use my vehicle (and all that implies), so wherever my rider wants to go, I'll go. I think when you start "cherry picking" each and every ride and only taking those that make the most money, you're setting yourself up for deactivation .. as it should be. If you want to pick and choose, then start your own company and make your own rules .. don't bend UBERs. Knowing something is (clearly) against the rules and doing it anyway until you get caught doesn't make it right. Just makes you a POS. But hey, carry on .. there are plenty of drivers out there just waiting for an opportunity to cash in on more fares.
> 
> Sure, I've been sent 20-30 min away from my original area, but 9 times out of 10, I've been able to pick up a ride back. Not always, but often. It's the nature of the beast. Unless you have a dispatcher, you're not always going to get that load home.
> 
> The only time I call my riders is (1) if the address seems to be somewhere it shouldn't, and (2) after waiting several minutes upon arrival and they haven't shown up yet. I hear some Uber drivers call their riders every time they get pinged to make sure they have the right address before heading that way. The phone provided by Uber is sub-par at best regarding the navigation, but for an Android user like myself, it's all I have. I take my personal phone and use it when the rider doesn't pre-load the destination address .. or the rider will guide me to the destination. Either way, it works for me.


Your heading for the poor house. You can't survive operating Ubers way


----------



## BlkGeep

If your not able to take an hour trip you don't have time to take any trip. Log off. You all sound like amateurs.


----------



## Shea F. Kenny

Emmes said:


> Many of my riders will tell me when they get in the car that they're going here or there .. if it's 20+ min away from wherever I am. I've never turned down a ride after hitting accept .. and I probably never will. I see it like this - I signed up for this, no one forced me to use my vehicle (and all that implies), so wherever my rider wants to go, I'll go. I think when you start "cherry picking" each and every ride and only taking those that make the most money, you're setting yourself up for deactivation .. as it should be. If you want to pick and choose, then start your own company and make your own rules .. don't bend UBERs. Knowing something is (clearly) against the rules and doing it anyway until you get caught doesn't make it right. Just makes you a POS. But hey, carry on .. there are plenty of drivers out there just waiting for an opportunity to cash in on more fares.
> 
> Sure, I've been sent 20-30 min away from my original area, but 9 times out of 10, I've been able to pick up a ride back. Not always, but often. It's the nature of the beast. Unless you have a dispatcher, you're not always going to get that load home.
> 
> The only time I call my riders is (1) if the address seems to be somewhere it shouldn't, and (2) after waiting several minutes upon arrival and they haven't shown up yet. I hear some Uber drivers call their riders every time they get pinged to make sure they have the right address before heading that way. The phone provided by Uber is sub-par at best regarding the navigation, but for an Android user like myself, it's all I have. I take my personal phone and use it when the rider doesn't pre-load the destination address .. or the rider will guide me to the destination. Either way, it works for me.


Excellent response. This is my strategy as well. It's just when you get into the burbs or even near burbs, that people cancel, and you've spent a bit of time getting to them, and now have to get back to your original plan.


----------



## Chip Dawg

The bottom line is drivers using the Uber platform are IC's. I used to be an IC for a courier company. Dispatch offers me a run to accept or reject. I'm given pickup and dropoff info. Uber is close to an employee relationship IMO. You have an acceptance and cancelation rate to maintain. Plus your rating must be 4.6 and above. SMDH


----------



## dboogie2288

Allaffair said:


> I agree for sure! I know what I signed up for and I won't reject a ride after accepting it, it's not fair to the rider.
> BUT I will start strategizing my work sessions to maximize my profits... Period.
> 
> That may mean a logging off until I am in desired areas to work. Or just surge areas time


----------



## Nooa

In suburbs the rate should just be higher (minimums) because we have to drive 15+ minutes to pick them up making it very difficult to make any money. I have called people 15+ minutes away & some have not answered so I had to cancel. (&have been warned by uber) but I've been burned too many times by people (going to the liquor store) I agree we should call & find out if it's worth our while to drive 15 minutes to them or not. We are independent contractors. Not employees.


----------



## dboogie2288

I gotta stupid question for you....when you call passengers, you dont know their number, right? And in turn, they dont know yours? Is that call going over the actual cellular service, or is it a VOIP call going over data?


----------



## DjTim

dboogie2288 said:


> I gotta stupid question for you....when you call passengers, you dont know their number, right? And in turn, they dont know yours? Is that call going over the actual cellular service, or is it a VOIP call going over data?


It's a regular phone call. The number you call is assigned to you in a PBX system called "Twilio" (some have said this here) or whatever voice system Uber uses. In that voice system, it knows that you are calling the assigned rider to you, and forwards your call to that rider. Twilio is a VOIP based system, but it's still connecting to a cell phone. Drivers can use Google Voice, or really any VOIP system as well. The rider could also be using a VOIP number.

I think what you were wondering is if the Uber application is actually facilitating the call, and it's not.


----------



## cybertec69

dboogie2288 said:


> I gotta stupid question for you....when you call passengers, you dont know their number, right? And in turn, they dont know yours? Is that call going over the actual cellular service, or is it a VOIP call going over data?


It is going over your cell phone service, not VOIP, also the number you see is not the customers real number, and the same goes for the customer, they don't see your real number, both your phone numbers are rerouted. You must be new, ever since I have dispatched with uber I have been assigned one number to contacts the customers, and that number only becomes active when I get dispatched from a client, once the client is speed off, it is no longer active,at least for up to a few minutes, or until you get another dispatch.


----------



## dboogie2288

DjTim said:


> It's a regular phone call. The number you call is assigned to you in a PBX system called "Twilio" (some have said this here) or whatever voice system Uber uses. In that voice system, it knows that you are calling the assigned rider to you, and forwards your call to that rider. Twilio is a VOIP based system, but it's still connecting to a cell phone. Drivers can use Google Voice, or really any VOIP system as well. The rider could also be using a VOIP number.
> 
> I think what you were wondering is if the Uber application is actually facilitating the call, and it's not.


OK. That's exactly what I was wondering.


----------



## cybertec69

DjTim said:


> It's a regular phone call. The number you call is assigned to you in a PBX system called "Twilio" (some have said this here) or whatever voice system Uber uses. In that voice system, it knows that you are calling the assigned rider to you, and forwards your call to that rider. Twilio is a VOIP based system, but it's still connecting to a cell phone. Drivers can use Google Voice, or really any VOIP system as well. The rider could also be using a VOIP number.
> 
> I think what you were wondering is if the Uber application is actually facilitating the call, and it's not.


I tried Google voice, it does not work with uber or lyft.


----------



## DjTim

cybertec69 said:


> I tried Google voice, it does not work with uber or lyft.


There's 2 different types of Google voice.

The first type is just a "virtual" number that is forwarded to a cell or landline number you provide. The reason why this won't work for Uber or Lyft - your CID is still your personal number, or the phone you are making the call from, and the Uber/Lyft systems needs to see the number you register to work correctly.

The 2nd type of Google voice is a actual number, and you use Google Hangouts Dialer - this is what I use. This is a true VOIP number, just like your cell number. You are actually calling over your data connection, like Vonage or Magic Jack. The CID number that shows is the real number you are using from Google.


----------



## Oh My

Mindy said:


> I don't cherry pick based upon distance, per say, but I will admit this: I've accepted, seen that the destination was in a particularly poor neighborhood on Chicago's (dangerous) West Side, and then cancelled the ride. Was it bogus of me? Perhaps. But it's not a chance I'm willing to take, not at 9:50pm when I go home around 10:15..._too dangerous. _Perhaps that's inherent in ride-sharing and I should've sucked it up and rolled the dice, but, I wasn't comfortable. So, I didn't. Just my two cents.


Agreed. I'm not taking an obviously intoxicated person (when calling them after waiting 5 minutes) to Cicero at midnight while there is "just a harmless homeless person" circling around my car. It sounded like the female that answered the phone was a trying to slap him awake. My Spanish isn't that great but.......if Uber wants to question my cancellations, they can send me an email.

Uptown and some other areas on the north side are also soon to be on the "no fly" list. Another innocent bystander was just killed in the cross fire. Shit, a masked gunman just jumped from an alley and put some holes in his rival at my favorite gas station in Lakeview. And then one of these "too cool for you" progressives wants me to take the last 2 full blocks of the destination through alleys in Uptown after telling him I'm not going down Lawrence because the cops have two girls in skirts with their face pressed into the curb, there's a mob of concert goers fighting in the street further clogging traffic and I can hear more boo boo squad ambulances and paddy wagons coming. No alleys either. Nails, screws, garbage and I'm not going to be a sitting duck for an ambush either.

What a great feeling it will be when drawing your last breath slumped over the wheel and thinking "Damn, I was a nice person, fair and never judged anyone and was the bestest UBER driver in the whole wide world" as you earn your wings.


----------



## Oh My

cybertec69 said:


> What you people are discussing here is against the law in NYC and NY state for that matter. As a licensed taxi driver you have agreed to take any customer that dispatches your car or jumps in your car "yellow taxi" to take them where they need to go, regardless of the distance and destination, the passenger can file a complaint with the TLC commission. There is a reason with any dispatch black car company in NYC that the driver is not told of where the passenger is going until he/she gets the job. This is what you signed up for, what I do if I realize the passenger is just too far away, I accept the call and cancel immediately, so the person has a chance to dispatch another car ASAP, these are people like you and me you are picking up.


I've had taxi drivers in Chicago decline me after opening the door and being asked my destination. What did I do? Said "What the F does it matter?", slammed the door and jumped in the one behind it. I have the option to get his car number, call 311 and have my belly rubbed and tears wiped away but that's about it. Law? Or law and order here? Here?

My guess is, as long as you're bringing a consistent flow of cash in for Uber, you're going to be left to "it's your business, run it the way you want to" (as a customer support person in my backseat said). As many others have mentioned, my driver rating has halted at a certain number and hasn't fluctuated in well over 2 months now.


----------



## cybertec69

DjTim said:


> There's 2 different types of Google voice.
> 
> The first type is just a "virtual" number that is forwarded to a cell or landline number you provide. The reason why this won't work for Uber or Lyft - your CID is still your personal number, or the phone you are making the call from, and the Uber/Lyft systems needs to see the number you register to work correctly.
> 
> The 2nd type of Google voice is a actual number, and you use Google Hangouts Dialer - this is what I use. This is a true VOIP number, just like your cell number. You are actually calling over your data connection, like Vonage or Magic Jack. The CID number that shows is the real number you are using from Google.


It's the Google hangouts number I was talking about, tried it, it did not work.


----------



## Markbrla

I call and cancel all of the time. 

I'm not driving 15 minutes to get a $5 ride around the corner.
If it is late I will call to see how drunk the person is. I don't want puckers in my car. 
I'm not driving to or through the ghetto at 2 a.m.
If it is my last trip of the night and I am getting tired I am going to cancel a long ride (100 miles or so)
I will cancel when asked if 7 can squeeze into my car
I will cancel when the rider is confused (usually drunk) about their location and destination
I will cancel when the trip is for a friend (who is really drunk) to get home. "Hey, I'll give you an extra $20 to get this guy home, he's passed out but here is his address).
Ands so on...


----------



## Lou W

fred said:


> Yes, that's exsactly how you do it. Remember, Uber sells themselves as a software connection provider, not as an employer, otherwise they will be shut down immediately since neither Drivers or vehicles function on commercial licensing (CDL license or Livery plates). We are the Boss, not them. It's our vehicle and our choice to do a ride or not. We just pay them a comission for the use of their software. That's it. But they scare Drivers making us think otherwise. If they suggest being our employer and telling us who to pick up or not, then the independent contractor scenario goes out the window and their operation will be shut down immediately. Their licensing loophole depends entirely on that premise. And save their email responses when they suggest otherwise. It's great evidence in a lawsuit.


Dream on. A bunch of low rent disorganized drivers (us) in a court battle with a multi-billion dollar company (uber.) Wonder how that fight will turn out?


----------



## Ubermanpt

Some good discussion here. I still ask why can drivers be deactivated with a low rating but not passengers??? Wake up uber!!!
The other night I was coming home and got pinged and not in the app so I couldn't see the pax rating. when I switched back over and saw the rider had a low 3 rating I immediately cancelled. There has to be a reason for a low 3 and I wasn't going to find out at night. I then logged off for a couple minutes not to get again before logging back in. Also when I have a drop off in a certain neighborhood where I don't want to work (I am an independent contractor , right?) I don't go back online til I get back to an area I want to work in.
It would be nice to know where the pax is going, especially if I want to work at certain times but am afraid to go to far away if I have to go in opposite direction. 
Also I stopped working late night bar pick ups because I don't want someone to puke in my car. if I could talk to them before I could possibly weed them out and just get regular pax going home. For short request eta's I'm going to still just accept but I'm going to try to call for longer eta's and late night pick ups to get a feel for the pax because I normally would do so at least this way the pax has a chance to get a pick up from me whereas otherwise I would ignore. I think this is fair since if I don't take there are so many drivers now willing to take.


----------



## Lou W

fred said:


> If the limo driver were the owner of the limo he drives I'm certain he would not get fired. That's just it my friends. We own the limos we drive.


See what happens when you go below 4.6*'s.


----------



## Lou W

Oh My said:


> Agreed. I'm not taking an obviously intoxicated person (when calling them after waiting 5 minutes) to Cicero at midnight while there is "just a harmless homeless person" circling around my car. It sounded like the female that answered the phone was a trying to slap him awake. My Spanish isn't that great but.......if Uber wants to question my cancellations, they can send me an email.
> 
> Uptown and some other areas on the north side are also soon to be on the "no fly" list. Another innocent bystander was just killed in the cross fire. Shit, a masked gunman just jumped from an alley and put some holes in his rival at my favorite gas station in Lakeview. And then one of these "too cool for you" progressives wants me to take the last 2 full blocks of the destination through alleys in Uptown after telling him I'm not going down Lawrence because the cops have two girls in skirts with their face pressed into the curb, there's a mob of concert goers fighting in the street further clogging traffic and I can hear more boo boo squad ambulances and paddy wagons coming. No alleys either. Nails, screws, garbage and I'm not going to be a sitting duck for an ambush either.
> 
> What a great feeling it will be when drawing your last breath slumped over the wheel and thinking "Damn, I was a nice person, fair and never judged anyone and was the bestest UBER driver in the whole wide world" as you earn your wings.


I was gonna razz you all sarcastic like about living in fear and maybe you should stay in your bunker where you feel safe. Then I saw you're from Chicago. My bad. Put on the Kevlar skivvies and uber on.


----------



## Nooa

Lou W said:


> See what happens when you go below 4.6*'s.


No passengers = no rating 
Your not rated for jobs you haven't done.


----------



## S0n1a

I did cancel a few calls on new years eve and yesterday and now my ratings came down to 4.67 from a constant 4.83 last two weeks


----------



## Oh My

I had to take a ride to the far north burbs. While out there I got a ping 18 minutes away (5 miles further north out of my "territory"). I called immediately telling her it shows 18 minutes to get there and if that was ok. She confirmed arrival time wait was ok and she was headed toward the city anyway so worth it to go out of my way to pick her up. 9 minutes into the trip she cancels. I turn around and head home. Ping again, it's her again. I cancelled. Ping again, her again, I cancelled. Rinse, lather, repeat. Very fancy address. KMA.


Lou W said:


> See what happens when you go below 4.6*'s.


----------



## Ez-Russ

Emmes said:


> Many of my riders will tell me when they get in the car that they're going here or there .. if it's 20+ min away from wherever I am. I've never turned down a ride after hitting accept .. and I probably never will. I see it like this - I signed up for this, no one forced me to use my vehicle (and all that implies), so wherever my rider wants to go, I'll go. I think when you start "cherry picking" each and every ride and only taking those that make the most money, you're setting yourself up for deactivation .. as it should be. If you want to pick and choose, then start your own company and make your own rules .. don't bend UBERs. Knowing something is (clearly) against the rules and doing it anyway until you get caught doesn't make it right. Just makes you a POS. But hey, carry on .. there are plenty of drivers out there just waiting for an opportunity to cash in on more fares.
> 
> Sure, I've been sent 20-30 min away from my original area, but 9 times out of 10, I've been able to pick up a ride back. Not always, but often. It's the nature of the beast. Unless you have a dispatcher, you're not always going to get that load home.
> 
> The only time I call my riders is (1) if the address seems to be somewhere it shouldn't, and (2) after waiting several minutes upon arrival and they haven't shown up yet. I hear some Uber drivers call their riders every time they get pinged to make sure they have the right address before heading that way. The phone provided by Uber is sub-par at best regarding the navigation, but for an Android user like myself, it's all I have. I take my personal phone and use it when the rider doesn't pre-load the destination address .. or the rider will guide me to the destination. Either way, it works for me.


Thanks for info Travis.


----------



## 2capeandboston

driveLA said:


> I find the way some of you drivers cherry pick rides to be rather tacky.
> 
> Calling the rider beforehand for anything is just tacky to me period.
> 
> The only thing I use to "choose" rides. Is the riders rating and how many minutes it will take for the pick up. If that.
> 
> I don't know why that isn't sufficient for some of you.
> 
> Sometimes you'll get less than ideal rides profitwise. So what. It's part of the job. It really just balances out if you drive/work smart. It's really more work to be pulling some of the tricks I read some of you guys do. Why would I want to call every rider and waste even more time.
> 
> A lot of you guys seem like you're chasing nickels and dimes
> and not really taking any kind of pride in your work.
> 
> I know uber has its flaws but some of the stuff I read on here is really tacky.


This comes from an upper management employee I bet.

I think maybe a new company that makes it a bit more user friendly for both the driver and passenger....and why shouldn't the driver know where he will be going?


----------



## EcoSLC

I drive an electric car, so it's very important for me to know Pax destinations ahead of time if I have a lot of dead miles to drive in order to reach them. Especially when it comes to places that have no non-freeway connections to downtown. It's like the opposite of cherry picking. I want the rides, but can't make the trip.


----------



## William1964

Are you going to explain how


fred said:


> The reason we wish not to take some rides... is the pay of course. We can drive a client on a 45 minute ride to a suburb for $20 bucks, knowing no one will ride back. By the time you're back to the hotspot 2 hours later, you averaged $10/hr minus gas and 20% Uber commission, you made $5/hr. How do you solve this? EASY. You call the rider and ask them what their final destination is. Or you can say something like.... I don't drive to these certain suburbs. This will let Uber execs know that a surcharge to those areas is needed to make them worthwhile for drivers. And yes. Don't take those rides. Let them take a cab and pay 3 times the amount. Maybe after a while when you make that call, a nice additional $20 tip will be offerred to you over the phone to make it worth your while.


are you going to explain how easy it is to find the writer's destination. I personally don't care where they're going but a lot of people here do want to know where their passengers going before they accept the ping


----------



## EcoSLC

William1964 said:


> are you going to explain how easy it is to find the writer's destination. I personally don't care where they're going but a lot of people here do want to know where their passengers going before they accept the ping


You don't know before accepting the ping. That's what OP was saying. These people call the Pax after accepting the ping, then if they don't like the destination, they come up with some BS response and cancel the trip.


----------



## Nansukida

fred said:


> This is a discussion forum. And it is under the complaints section. I understand if you find it to be in bad taste. However, it does strike me particularly in a curious fashion that a satisfied, hard working Uber driver would even cross their mind to inter themselves into a COMPLAINTS SECTION FORUM. Unless of course, they themselves were under the Uber administrative, or marketing department. I certainly didn't research any Uber forums, much less, complaints section when I was satisfied with the rates.


Well you are quite wrong about many things sir


----------



## Oscar Levant

fred said:


> The reason we wish not to take some rides... is the pay of course. We can drive a client on a 45 minute ride to a suburb for $20 bucks, knowing no one will ride back. By the time you're back to the hotspot 2 hours later, you averaged $10/hr minus gas and 20% Uber commission, you made $5/hr. How do you solve this? EASY. You call the rider and ask them what their final destination is. Or you can say something like.... I don't drive to these certain suburbs. This will let Uber execs know that a surcharge to those areas is needed to make them worthwhile for drivers. And yes. Don't take those rides. Let them take a cab and pay 3 times the amount. Maybe after a while when you make that call, a nice additional $20 tip will be offerred to you over the phone to make it worth your while.


Keep it up, and I'll bet you'll get deactivated, Uber will find out somehow.

My view is that if you are unwilling to pick up an certain areas, you need to get out of this business.
I've been robbed once, it was in a good area.


----------



## MoUber

It is completely ******ed to complain about traveling to rides that are about 20 mins or so away, only to get there and take them 5 mins away. DONT ACCEPT THE DANG REQUEST!!! If your issue is the small pay for something like that....WORK SMARTER!! If your concern is food on the table for your household....no one should have to tell you not to CHASE pennies. 

I've been driving Uber for a total of about 5 weeks now. I learned in my first week to take rides that are within 5-10 minutes away from where i may be at any given time. I've learned not to turn my app on until i am in the area that i would like to work. I have learned that if i want a return on my daily investment (gas)...BE FREAK'N NICE, give a bottle of cold water, have some worthwhile conversation, make the ride physically comfortable and mentally pleasant for the rider, makes for nice tips. I dont care if they're going 5 miles or 50 miles. I've learned that if i want to actually make money on this "hustle" (it's not a job) that I need to work smarter and not harder. Dont RUN to a surge area. It surges all over the place at any given time. If you try to run somewhere everytime its surging, you'll stay with the short end of the stick. 

Sure it would be nice to know where a rider is going before accepting the request. But since it's not possible, then tough ****. Once you accept the ride, you have given the rider assurance that their ride is secure. And you're a POS for calling them to ask them, and an even bigger POS to cancel after they've told you. No one forces you to accept a ride, but once you've done it, follow through with your end of the commitment. If not, stop driving for Uber. Like Yesterday. And never attempt to start your own business.


----------



## galileo5

MoUber said:


> It is completely ******ed to complain about traveling to rides that are about 20 mins or so away, only to get there and take them 5 mins away. DONT ACCEPT THE DANG REQUEST!!! If your issue is the small pay for something like that....WORK SMARTER!! If your concern is food on the table for your household....no one should have to tell you not to CHASE pennies.
> 
> I've been driving Uber for a total of about 5 weeks now. I learned in my first week to take rides that are within 5-10 minutes away from where i may be at any given time. I've learned not to turn my app on until i am in the area that i would like to work. I have learned that if i want a return on my daily investment (gas)...BE FREAK'N NICE, give a bottle of cold water, have some worthwhile conversation, make the ride physically comfortable and mentally pleasant for the rider, makes for nice tips. I dont care if they're going 5 miles or 50 miles. I've learned that if i want to actually make money on this "hustle" (it's not a job) that I need to work smarter and not harder. Dont RUN to a surge area. It surges all over the place at any given time. If you try to run somewhere everytime its surging, you'll stay with the short end of the stick.
> 
> Sure it would be nice to know where a rider is going before accepting the request. But since it's not possible, then tough ****. Once you accept the ride, you have given the rider assurance that their ride is secure. And you're a POS for calling them to ask them, and an even bigger POS to cancel after they've told you. No one forces you to accept a ride, but once you've done it, follow through with your end of the commitment. If not, stop driving for Uber. Like Yesterday. And never attempt to start your own business.


LOL.


----------



## MoUber

fred said:


> The reason we wish not to take some rides... is the pay of course. We can drive a client on a 45 minute ride to a suburb for $20 bucks, knowing no one will ride back. By the time you're back to the hotspot 2 hours later, you averaged $10/hr minus gas and 20% Uber commission, you made $5/hr. How do you solve this? EASY. You call the rider and ask them what their final destination is. Or you can say something like.... I don't drive to these certain suburbs. This will let Uber execs know that a surcharge to those areas is needed to make them worthwhile for drivers. And yes. Don't take those rides. Let them take a cab and pay 3 times the amount. Maybe after a while when you make that call, a nice additional $20 tip will be offerred to you over the phone to make it worth your while.


Why in the sam hell would Uber charge riders a surcharge for the area that they are in? How would that be determined? Why in the sam hell would Uber pay YOU extra for driving back to where YOU want to go after dropping them off? You're not making any sense, AT ALL. Calling riders and harassing them, then cancelling their Uber ride doesn't let "Uber execs" know that a surcharge is needed for "those areas". What areas? What it does let them know is that YOU have no clue what Uber is or how it operates.

And as a result, instead of using what you can comprehend to come up with a profitable strategy for you, you choose to use it to harass riders and then leave them half stranded. Way to go! Get out. Uber provides a platform for riders and drivers to connect. And both the rider and the driver pay Uber for utilization of that platform. That's it and that's all. The common sense part is up to you.

Your gas is an investment. Your time is an investment. Figure out a way to make that work in your favor without deviating from the established process. If you're averaging $5/hr or even $10/hr, QUIT. NOW. PLEASE. THANK YOU.


----------



## ATL2SD

Lol! Welp, looks like we've got another one.


----------



## Baby Cakes

NightRider said:


> How exactly do you approach this? You obviously accept the ping (otherwise you wouldn't be able to call them). Then you ask them what their destination is, and if it's out of your way and you decide not worth it, do you just cancel the ride? Is it a cancel, don't charge passenger? Is this something we can do without risking trouble from uber?


I call to verify their location. Then I ask which direction they are headed, or were are we going tonight


----------



## ATX 22

MoUber said:


> Your gas is an investment. Your time is an investment.


Your gas is an expense, not an investment.


----------



## MoUber

ATX 22 said:


> Your gas is an expense, not an investment.


It's both. Depending on your understanding of being an Uber driver. But there's no winner here and no trophies.


----------



## ATX 22

MoUber said:


> It's both. Depending on your understanding of being an Uber driver. But there's no winner here and no trophies.


Huge difference between an expense and an investment. An expense is money spent while performing a service, or to maintain equipment. An investment is money you invest, and the money itself makes money, you do nothing. Obviously, the vehicle isn't going to move without fuel. You're spending the money on fuel and it is a deductible expense, of you itemize. Other expenses in this gig are car washes, more frequent oil changes, accelerated wear and tear on everything. 
It looks from your post like you still think you'll be making life changing money like Uber's ads say.
You might also consider putting aside some of your earnings to pay for tickets since doing Uber is technically illegal in Miami.


----------



## EcoSLC

ATL2SD said:


> Lol! Welp, looks like we've got another one.


Yep.


----------



## Nooa

MoUber said:


> Why in the sam hell would Uber charge riders a surcharge for the area that they are in? How would that be determined? Why in the sam hell would Uber pay YOU extra for driving back to where YOU want to go after dropping them off? You're not making any sense, AT ALL. Calling riders and harassing them, then cancelling their Uber ride doesn't let "Uber execs" know that a surcharge is needed for "those areas". What areas? What it does let them know is that YOU have no clue what Uber is or how it operates.
> 
> And as a result, instead of using what you can comprehend to come up with a profitable strategy for you, you choose to use it to harass riders and then leave them half stranded. Way to go! Get out. Uber provides a platform for riders and drivers to connect. And both the rider and the driver pay Uber for utilization of that platform. That's it and that's all. The common sense part is up to you.
> 
> Your gas is an investment. Your time is an investment. Figure out a way to make that work in your favor without deviating from the established process. If you're averaging $5/hr or even $10/hr, QUIT. NOW. PLEASE. THANK YOU.


In most areas the cities & towns set the Taxi rates & this varies for a reason to make it profitable for a company to operate in THAT area. In Boston as in Miami it is busier & rides would be closer & quicker than in the suburbs around Miami or Boston rates might be lower than the suburbs but it may be still profitable. But in the suburbs where you have to travel further (causing more wear & tear) & longer trip times & less frequency of trips make those areas less profitable making the cities either charge more per mile or higher min trip charges. 
So the cities decide the rates in suburbs around Boston because you can drive 15-20 minutes to pick someone up just to have them go a mile for $3.20 thats not profitable for a cab or for an UBER partner. Longer distance traveled to pickups = either higher MINIMUMS or RATES. Companies & Drivers NEED to make a PROFIT or else there will be NO ONE DOING THIS!


----------



## MoUber

ATX 22 said:


> Huge difference between an expense and an investment. An expense is money spent while performing a service, or to maintain equipment. An investment is money you invest, and the money itself makes money, you do nothing. Obviously, the vehicle isn't going to move without fuel. You're spending the money on fuel and it is a deductible expense, of you itemize. Other expenses in this gig are car washes, more frequent oil changes, accelerated wear and tear on everything.
> It looks from your post like you still think you'll be making life changing money like Uber's ads say.
> You might also consider putting aside some of your earnings to pay for tickets since doing Uber is technically illegal in Miami.


Darling, it looks like you didn't believe me when i said that there are no winners here. It also looks like you think you've found someone to contend with about our differing perspectives. I shall not debate with you about what I've stated, nor will i attempt to change your mind and sway you to my perspective. If I said it's both, then to me, it's both lol.

To say that it looks like i STILL think I'll be making "life changing money" implies that I actually thought that at some point. I'm not driving Uber to make a life changing impact in my finances lol. However, that actually may be the case for some people. You never know, someone may have dug themselves out of a homeless situation by driving for Uber.

I guess you think you dropped some sort of bomb on me with the Uber illegal in Miami thing lol. A very small portion of my driving is done in Miami. Thank God my book sales are great lol.


----------



## MoUber

Nooa said:


> In most areas the cities & towns set the Taxi rates & this varies for a reason to make it profitable for a company to operate in THAT area. In Boston as in Miami it is busier & rides would be closer & quicker than in the suburbs around Miami or Boston rates might be lower than the suburbs but it may be still profitable. But in the suburbs where you have to travel further (causing more wear & tear) & longer trip times & less frequency of trips make those areas less profitable making the cities either charge more per mile or higher min trip charges.
> So the cities decide the rates in suburbs around Boston because you can drive 15-20 minutes to pick someone up just to have them go a mile for $3.20 thats not profitable for a cab or for an UBER partner. Longer distance traveled to pickups = either higher MINIMUMS or RATES. Companies & Drivers NEED to make a PROFIT or else there will be NO ONE DOING THIS!


Dont.....accept......requests.....that.....are......15-20.....mins......to.....pick.....someone....up. That is your CHOICE.


----------



## Kristr90

I had seen somewhere that you can see their destination by looking at the waybill? I don't know if it's true as I have never tried it. Anyone else hear that?


----------



## galileo5

Kristr90 said:


> I had seen somewhere that you can see their destination by looking at the waybill? I don't know if it's true as I have never tried it. Anyone else hear that?


It was a bug they fixed.


----------



## SECOTIME

Does the waybill trick not work anymore?

All good things must come to an end I guess...


----------



## afrojoe824

ATL2SD said:


> Lol! Welp, looks like we've got another one.


she still on the uber kool aid bro. Getting all the good pings the newbies get. cant wait till all the minimum fare rides come to her after being tenured lol


----------



## UberSlaveATL

What's suggested is basically screening your pax. Before I started as a driver, this happened on several occasions as a rider. I didn't give it two thoughts. As a driver, though, I couldn't bring myself to do that.


----------



## Greguzzi

UberSlaveATL said:


> What's suggested is basically screening your pax. Before I started as a driver, this happened on several occasions as a rider. I didn't give it two thoughts. As a driver, though, I couldn't bring myself to do that.


Why would a smart driver not screen passengers to eliminate what (to them) are unprofitable trips? For me, that means rides out to the 'burbs from downtown (and downtown is where I want to be, or to my home at the south end of town at the end of my driving time)? Other drivers may operate or live in the 'burbs and be salivating for a ride back to their are of operation. That is how ride sharing is supposed to work. If you don't screen for destination, you are upsetting the whole dynamic.

And look at it from the passenger's perspective: Why would a rider want to ride with a driver who is unhappy to be carrying them to the place the rider wants to go? By screening passengers, you are doing them a favor, by making it possible for them to hook up with a driver who is happy to take them where they want to go.

YMMV and all that.


----------



## SECOTIME

You gotta build a strategy that minimizes loss. If you just run the pings as they come then you're not managing your side very well and you're leaving it up to chance.

There is very little control over what you can do and how much you can do it but if you can avoid a loss you need to take advantage of it when you can.


----------



## ATL2SD

afrojoe824 said:


> she still on the uber kool aid bro. Getting all the good pings the newbies get. cant wait till all the minimum fare rides come to her after being tenured lol


Her responses are laughable. Little does she realize most if not all of us started just like her. The smart one's quickly realized the truth & acted accordingly. The not so smart one's continue believing Uber's lie's & propaganda. Smh.


----------



## afrojoe824

ATL2SD said:


> Her responses are laughable. Little does she realize most if not all of us started just like her. The smart one's quickly realized the truth & acted accordingly. The not so smart one's continue believing Uber's lie's & propaganda. Smh.


It really is. Someone who says gas is an investment is stupid. lol


----------



## ATL2SD

afrojoe824 said:


> It really is. Someone who says gas is an investment is stupid. lol


----------



## UberTrucker

BOSsMAn said:


> I certainly wish there was a way to know the address beforehand.
> 
> While I think there is some validity to your legal arguments, I think you are risking deactivation by continuing this practice. As a customer, I would not like it if I got a call from you asking where I was going and have you cancel on me if you don't like the answer. While Uber customer service can be quite incompetent, it wouldn't surprise me if they can/do track complaints about you. Three or four 'he called, asked my destination, then cancelled' emails to customer service might get you deactivated.
> 
> You are right that UberX is really not 'ridesharing'. Their lawyers simply invented the term to get around the fact that they are essentially a ********* service with an app and a billion dollars. We are not 'sharing a ride' with our customers. They request a ride, we drive to their house, take them exactly where they want to go, and are paid for it. We are no more 'sharing a ride' then we are 'sharing a flight' with the pilots on the plane.


Before today, if the passenger had imputed their address we would be able to see it clicking on the waybill. Today I only seen it once so I don't know what happened


----------



## SmoothMiamidrive

I agree on that its not ethical to call the rider and ask for their destination. If you could somehow find out some other magical way cus that can eventually lead to deactivation. This is not like a car service where you get to know pick up and drop off before you start the ride. I suggest try working for limo car service or airport shuttle bus.


----------



## Lnsky

NightRider said:


> How exactly do you approach this? You obviously accept the ping (otherwise you wouldn't be able to call them). Then you ask them what their destination is, and if it's out of your way and you decide not worth it, do you just cancel the ride? Is it a cancel, don't charge passenger? Is this something we can do without risking trouble from uber?


No you cannot if you cancel too many pings after accepting Uber dings you rating and sends you a nasty email. Also eventually a passenger will call and complain about you. I've had them do this for much less when I cancelled a girls ride because she called and yelled at me in my way to pick her up that she was running late.


----------



## motaz

Most of us have another jobs, and work for uber part time. I drive for Uber from 7Am to 9Am ,my full time job starts at 10 Am, so I take my last ping at 8.45 Am,to give my self enough time to drive my last customer to there final destination, and come back to my full time job on time.The problem with not knowing the rider destination before hand is when I get a very long run, that will not allow me to come back to my full time job on time. So often I have to cancel , and ask the customer to request another driver. This problem is facing many part time uber drivers, and uber is not doing anything about it.


----------



## juanca16

fred said:


> Yes, that's exsactly how you do it. Remember, Uber sells themselves as a software connection provider, not as an employer, otherwise they will be shut down immediately since neither Drivers or vehicles function on commercial licensing (CDL license or Livery plates). We are the Boss, not them. It's our vehicle and our choice to do a ride or not. We just pay them a comission for the use of their software. That's it. But they scare Drivers making us think otherwise. If they suggest being our employer and telling us who to pick up or not, then the independent contractor scenario goes out the window and their operation will be shut down immediately. Their licensing loophole depends entirely on that premise. And save their email responses when they suggest otherwise. It's great evidence in a lawsuit.


Eso si es verdad.


----------



## SmoothMiamidrive

That's why i don't drive before work because i don't want to get stuck somewhere far with traffic. It can also happen late at night. I picked up 2 females that ended up going late at night back home like 90 mins away and it turned out to be a dark road unknown to me. I had to drive all that back with no dings and no tip. So from that experience i have to hit start trip prior to driving them to know. Rarely do i canx once i hit start or accept a ride but in a case like that i will. Uber doesn't care about these things especially if you are going to drive more than 45 mins you should know ahead of time. Something like 'this trip will take 45mins' accept yes or no.


----------



## MoUber

afrojoe824 said:


> she still on the uber kool aid bro. Getting all the good pings the newbies get. cant wait till all the minimum fare rides come to her after being tenured lol


So exactly when does this "tenured" thing kick in for newbies? I'm STILL making a minimum of $1000 a week and season is over here in South Florida. Lmtaoooooooooo. Work SMARTER not harder.


----------



## afrojoe824

MoUber said:


> So exactly when does this "tenured" thing kick in for newbies? I'm STILL making a minimum of $1000 a week and season is over here in South Florida. Lmtaoooooooooo. Work SMARTER not harder.


Keep doing what you do.

Go boast .. $1000 that's it? lol


----------



## Oscar Levant

fred said:


> The reason we wish not to take some rides... is the pay of course. We can drive a client on a 45 minute ride to a suburb for $20 bucks, knowing no one will ride back. By the time you're back to the hotspot 2 hours later, you averaged $10/hr minus gas and 20% Uber commission, you made $5/hr. How do you solve this? EASY. You call the rider and ask them what their final destination is. Or you can say something like.... I don't drive to these certain suburbs. This will let Uber execs know that a surcharge to those areas is needed to make them worthwhile for drivers. And yes. Don't take those rides. Let them take a cab and pay 3 times the amount. Maybe after a while when you make that call, a nice additional $20 tip will be offerred to you over the phone to make it worth your while.


Be careful --,this could get you deactivated if the rider complains


----------



## Oscar Levant

fred said:


> The reason is that it was finally working as it should. And that is RIDESHARE. It turned out not to be convenient for Uber. Say your ready to head home. You get a ping going final destination close to home. That's it. Done deal right. Wrong. Uber wants you to head away from home to consider a trip back closer to home and so on and so forth. They just want you to make more money, thus making them more money.


Rideshares are a sham, there's no such thing, it's legalized Gypsy cabs , thats what it is


----------



## LadyDi

I'm still liking the part about calling the rider first to see where their destination is but... if you call them and then cancel the ride because of the destination, don't you risk having a LOT of cancellation if they are almost all not to your liking for whatever the reason??


----------



## whitefalcon

fred said:


> Yes, that's exsactly how you do it. Remember, Uber sells themselves as a software connection provider, not as an employer, otherwise they will be shut down immediately since neither Drivers or vehicles function on commercial licensing (CDL license or Livery plates). We are the Boss, not them. It's our vehicle and our choice to do a ride or not. We just pay them a comission for the use of their software. That's it. But they scare Drivers making us think otherwise. If they suggest being our employer and telling us who to pick up or not, then the independent contractor scenario goes out the window and their operation will be shut down immediately. Their licensing loophole depends entirely on that premise. And save their email responses when they suggest otherwise. It's great evidence in a lawsuit.


GREAT INFO! WHO exactly would shut them down in the event of a violation on their part because I can see this happening already.


Mindy said:


> I don't cherry pick based upon distance, per say, but I will admit this: I've accepted, seen that the destination was in a particularly poor neighborhood on Chicago's (dangerous) West Side, and then cancelled the ride. Was it bogus of me? Perhaps. But it's not a chance I'm willing to take, not at 9:50pm when I go home around 10:15..._too dangerous. _Perhaps that's inherent in ride-sharing and I should've sucked it up and rolled the dice, but, I wasn't comfortable. So, I didn't. Just my two cents.


Good Move! I would not go their ANY TIME. Shooting people is a common Gang initiation. They probably get more POINTS if you happen to be a female and or White.


----------



## Jdfrisco

MoUber said:


> It is completely ******ed to complain about traveling to rides that are about 20 mins or so away, only to get there and take them 5 mins away. DONT ACCEPT THE DANG REQUEST!!! If your issue is the small pay for something like that....WORK SMARTER!! If your concern is food on the table for your household....no one should have to tell you not to CHASE pennies.
> 
> I've been driving Uber for a total of about 5 weeks now. I learned in my first week to take rides that are within 5-10 minutes away from where i may be at any given time. I've learned not to turn my app on until i am in the area that i would like to work. I have learned that if i want a return on my daily investment (gas)...BE FREAK'N NICE, give a bottle of cold water, have some worthwhile conversation, make the ride physically comfortable and mentally pleasant for the rider, makes for nice tips. I dont care if they're going 5 miles or 50 miles. I've learned that if i want to actually make money on this "hustle" (it's not a job) that I need to work smarter and not harder. Dont RUN to a surge area. It surges all over the place at any given time. If you try to run somewhere everytime its surging, you'll stay with the short end of the stick.
> 
> Sure it would be nice to know where a rider is going before accepting the request. But since it's not possible, then tough ****. Once you accept the ride, you have given the rider assurance that their ride is secure. And you're a POS for calling them to ask them, and an even bigger POS to cancel after they've told you. No one forces you to accept a ride, but once you've done it, follow through with your end of the commitment. If not, stop driving for Uber. Like Yesterday. And never attempt to start your own business.


You seem to have it all figured out.


----------



## whitefalcon

Jdfrisco said:


> You seem to have it all figured out.


Of course! Probably the owners nephew or brother in law. I wish I had enough money to afford a drivers "Code of Honor" like this guy.


----------



## Fuber in their faces

Oh....now Uber is not a car service, WTF is it? It's not rideshare. It's not even a job, because you all suggest I should be able to drive someone to Buffalo NY from Chicago on 30seconds notice. What if I wanted to do something, I don't know, 6 hours from now? But if I don't have time to take that trip I don't have time to make any trip as some would say. **** yourself.


----------



## Kembolicous

fred said:


> The reason we wish not to take some rides... is the pay of course. We can drive a client on a 45 minute ride to a suburb for $20 bucks, knowing no one will ride back. By the time you're back to the hotspot 2 hours later, you averaged $10/hr minus gas and 20% Uber commission, you made $5/hr. How do you solve this? EASY. You call the rider and ask them what their final destination is. Or you can say something like.... I don't drive to these certain suburbs. This will let Uber execs know that a surcharge to those areas is needed to make them worthwhile for drivers. And yes. Don't take those rides. Let them take a cab and pay 3 times the amount. Maybe after a while when you make that call, a nice additional $20 tip will be offerred to you over the phone to make it worth your while.


Yes, just put those suburban trips into surge or Primetime pay. It's crazy those living out in the sticks get the same pricing as those in town. Put that suburban ride at 300% Primetime.


----------



## Loralie

driveLA said:


> Lol by your logic you should be offering your "tips" in the tips section. This thread doesn't qualify as a complaint.
> 
> A lot of you seem like you wouldn't be satisfied working for anyone honestly. Or maybe are just not used to being independent contractors. I don't know.
> 
> I just don't see the point in engaging in these tacky shortcuts that there really isn't any proof that they are improving your productivity.
> 
> Working like some of you do would just stress me out or make me hate the job more.
> 
> Sometimes I'll accept what seems to be a less than ideal ride but it turns out to be good in the bigger picture.
> 
> You just don't know with the nature of this job. You're probably hurting your bottomline and missing out on opportunities more by employing your tactics than if you just worked the process as intended.
> 
> Not to mention uber making the app less user friendly for the drivers because a lot of you are taking shortcuts that are actually counterproductive.
> 
> You guys can't seem to look at the big picture.


Lol troll. Wtf the big picture is that uber is scamming both drivers and passengers with their upfront estimate pricing. Look it up



driveLA said:


> exactly!
> 
> i've found that this game is about working smart not about employing tacky methods to chase the immediate nickel and dime.
> 
> i can't say i'm excited about the rate cuts. im just as concerned as everybody else how things turn out.
> 
> but no way am i going to start doing what some of these drivers are doing. they are hurting us, the riders, and themselves in the long run.


Oh really uber isnt hurting themselves and drivers with their low cost pool rides where riders take advantage of drivers to get almost basically free rides and uber has allowed these people who are cannot afford to take taxis, getting these cheap rides for almost free. They and uber dont appreciate you for the work you do. If anyone is stupid its uber they constantly give people discounts, cheapest pool fares and other promotions that they lose money on everyday. They are hurting themselves its basically a stupid system in which they try to get everyone on their platform, the thing that makes them the most money is the data they are collecting and using to constantly manipulate drivers and passengers to use their service. Ugh dont get me started. They dont care about you or the work youve put in. Neither do the passengers either they rarely tip so why defend uber. There is nothing to gain from them. We are using them as a way to make money period and they are using us. So we can choose what rides we want and what passengers we want to take not every bum that needs a ride, that they normally would be taking the bus but now they are getting free rides around the city for under $5


----------



## UberCheese

fred said:


> Uber's overall political picture and poise is truly not on my agenda. As a Driver, my concern is bringing food to my family's table. How my actions affect Uber as a software corporation are not my primary concern. We are a rideshare service and that's the loop hole. But if you decline to take a ride and that rider complains, you get reprimanded, proving thus that Uber is almost ackowledging an employer/ employee relationship and therefore opening themselves for an important lawsuit.


I'd like to learn PR posting.


----------



## Phantomshark

I know the Washington DC Airports Authority launched an investigation to see whether drivers were refusing trips based on destination. It's a dangerous practice to get into, and could and should result in drivers being permanently deactivated. You are allowed to refuse rides for being too long, but not for being too short or being to an area you don't want to go. So live with it.



fred said:


> If the limo driver were the owner of the limo he drives I'm certain he would not get fired. That's just it my friends. We own the limos we drive.


But if that limo driver refuses clients based on where they want to go, then he'll be sued or lose his livery license or both. It's against the law in most if not all states to discriminate based on destination. Here is NYCs law:

http://www.nyc.gov/html/tlc/html/faq/faq_pass.shtml

Love how people hate on Uber because Uber requires them to obey the law.

BTW, I will start reporting drivers after a ride where the pax says he tried to get a ride, but the driver wouldn't go to a certain location, or other violations of TOS, so even if the customers don't want to get involved we legit drivers can try and get some of these idiots off the road. Had one today where the guy said the driver rolled right past him, looked him square in the face, and then kept going without stopping. (This guy was an older man with an oxygen tank trying to get to a doctor's appointment).


----------

